# Stephanie has left take me out...



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank Christ!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

A fu*king men !!

She'll get her own fu*king chat show !!


----------



## Greg11 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank fvck for that


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> A fu*king men !!
> 
> She'll get her own fu*king chat show !!


She can certainly talk enough


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

is that fittie lucy still on? i swear all she does is use take me out for promotion purposes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JimboSlice said:


> She can certainly talk enough


I'd rattle it tho TBH...

She'd have to be quiet tho and not talk..


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

happy days like, anyone else think that bird with the glasses who comes with some right funny sh*t should have been picked? think shes called grace, ad pick her


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

thank f*ck


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm gutted she's part of the make up of the show as far as I am concerned!


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> happy days like, anyone else think that bird with the glasses who comes with some right funny sh*t should have been picked? think shes called grace, ad pick her


Yea she is funny, kind of reminds me of that comedian Sarah Millican who is hilarious IMO


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Pics?!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

big ste said:


> Pics?!


You wouldn't want any...


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Shes too OTT laughin at everything, needs to get checked up


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I actually found her quite hot lol

but not her mouth


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Whos the hottest on the show atm? i find cony very hot!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

did u see the geek she got???? she too gud for that loser lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> did u see the geek she got???? she too gud for that loser lol


He's a loaded farmer boy, and she is into farming as well....


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

baggsy said:


> Whos the hottest on the show atm? i find cony very hot!!


Cony looks like one of the fellas from one direction, but maybe your into that:lol: has to be Lucy even If she's a d1ck tease


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I like Charlotte TBH...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Lucy and Leah


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm strangely attracted to that black bird on the far right :confused1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dux said:


> I'm strangely attracted to that black bird on the far right :confused1:


Was gonna say that but i dont know her name lol, shes fine


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Your birds gone now milkman


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Charlotte has fine tiddies !


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

aww just about to watch it now. I love Nicki and Leah. They're both hot imo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JimboSlice said:


> Your birds gone now milkman


Yeah she wa quite pretyl thought..


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

JimboSlice said:


> Cony looks like one of the fellas from one direction, but maybe your into that:lol: has to be Lucy even If she's a d1ck tease


lucy is hot, alot depends on how they dress and do there hair, last week lucy looked bad with that red lipstick and her hair was mashed, didnt look appealing to me at all last week


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Really not keen on that bird with the lip peiecing and tattoo on her chest...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i loved that charlotte that went last night, i cant believe no one had snapped her up before.. very pretty and nice long dark hair, i love them like that !!!


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Really not keen on that bird with the lip peiecing and tattoo on her chest...


Hah shes gotta be my fave


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

who? :confused1:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i thought she was quite funny


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

The ginger girl that went was shown on a date this week by far the hottest.


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

yeah lucy is probably the hottest


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

If you all like that Lucy girl. Enjoy her website! Type lucy harrold into google images and you'll know.

And Charlotte hid them tiddies even though her teeth were messy she's still nice!!


----------

